# Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene



## Flo66 (20. November 2007)

Als ich eben mit dem Hund am nahe gelegenden Bach(die Steinbek) war, um mal zu gucken ob nicht ein paar Plötzen  da sind, die ich mit der Fliege überlisten kann.

Sah ich das ein Bagger" in weiter ferne den Graben aushob, dort wo ich stand war er schon vor einer geschätzen Stunde.

Und als ich dann den Bach entlang guckte, sah ich überall am Rand Fische liegen!Die völlig entkräftet noch versuchten sich wieder ins Wasse zu retten.Es waren gut 1-1500 Fische die ich auf den ersten Blick sehen konnte, auf der Koppel gleich daneben und im kraut und hier und da im Geäst lagen noch viele mehr!Brassen, Plötzen und eine Weißfischart, die ich nicht zuordnen konnte(Sah irgendwie nach kleinen Renken aus) und noch Barache und Rotfedern.

Im Bach ziehen im moment die Fische wieder in den Wadersee.
Der Bagger hat zugelangt und jedes mal zich Fische mit genommen.

Ich bin in dne Bach und hab wiedr viele rein geschmisse, aber da liegen noch zich die jetzt elentlich verrecken.:r:r

Ich finde das ist eine große Schweinerei!Der Graben ist 80cm breit und 10-30 tief und normal Glasklar, da konnte jeder die Fische sehen:Gibt es da nicht irgendwelche Gesetze für, die das verbieten?!?

Passt eig nicht in so ein Forum, normal.Abe rich bin richtig etwas erschrocken wie umbarnherzig die mit diesen kleinen geschöpfen umgehen!Macht mich richtig Krank wie die da 200m neben mir elendlich verrecken!


----------



## Master Hecht (20. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

das selbe hatten wir auch schon da sind auch etliche fische nem bagger zum opfer gefallen. ist traurig wir haben auch versucht was dagegen zu machen aber alle anschreiben wurden zurück gewiesen.#d


----------



## Flo66 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Isn Dreck geh gleichnochmal mit nem Besen hin und Versuch sie einffach ind en Bach zu stupsen, haben ja jeetzt ein begradige´test ufer#d


----------



## JerkerHH (20. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Du hast natürlich völlig recht... :v

Sehr schade und traurig... #d

Ich würde zu der Gemeinde oder Stadtverwaltung gehen und mich beschweren ... 

Habt Ihr eine Regional Zeitung, dann ruf da mal an.. 

Das wird sie sehr beschäftigen!!! und freuen !!!! 

:r

MfG 
JerkerHH


----------



## masch1 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Normalerweise werden solche Gräben vor den Baggerarbeiten mit einem Elektrofischfanggerät abgefischt und die gefangenen Fische entweder in einem Becken gehältert bis sie wieder eingesetzt werden können oder noch besser gleich in ein geeignetes Gewässer umgesetzt.

Ich würde mal bei der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde im zuständigem Landratsamt nachfragen und sofern es noch geht Fotos von dem geschehen machen. Es hilft zwar den Fischen jetzt nicht mehr aber die nächsten Baggerarbeiten werden dann vom Landratsamt besser überwacht


----------



## Flo66 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Ich gehe gleich mal hin und mache Fotos, war ja eben erst da.

Elektrohegefischen?Gab es hier nie!#d


----------



## rob (20. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

das ist natürlich ordentlich daneben!
wie masch1 sagt,normalerweise werden solche abschnitte vor dem bau elektrisch abgefischt.
ich war selber einmal bei so einem abfischen in einem bach dabei.dabei wurden die fische in einen anderen abschnitt gesetzt und danach mit der renaturalisierung begonnen.
wahnsinn was wir da für eine artenvielfalt rausholten und auch ordentliche grössen.dies alles in einem bach der nur wenige zentimeter tief ist und glas klar.da siehst du sonst keinen fisch.die standen alle am ufer in löchern bzw unterspülten stellen.
lg rob


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (20. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Das ist total daneben!

Ich würde Fotos machen und umgehend Anzeige bei der Polizei gegen Unbekannt stellen.#d#d#d


----------



## JerkerHH (20. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Also ich würde das auf jeden Fall der Gemeinde und Presse melden... 

MfG 
JerkerHH 
|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## crazyFish (20. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Versuch ma ein paar Leute aus deiner Umgebung da mit einzuschalten die dann auf deiner Seite sind zB   Gewässerpächter anrufen oder auch bei nem Angelverein oder Gerätehändler anrufen, dass verleiht dem ganzen dann etwas mehr Nachdruck als wenn du allein irgendwo bei der Stadtverwaltung angebummelt kommst.


----------



## JerkerHH (20. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*



CrazyFish schrieb:


> Versuch ma ein paar Leute aus deiner Umgebung da mit einzuschalten die dann auf deiner Seite sind zB Gewässerpächter anrufen oder auch bei nem Angelverein oder Gerätehändler anrufen, dass verleiht dem ganzen dann etwas mehr Nachdruck als wenn du allein irgendwo bei der Stadtverwaltung angebummelt kommst.


 

Sehr gute Idee Crazy..... #6#6#6

MfG JerkerHH 

|laola:


----------



## gründler (20. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

hi
Wer beantragt den solche Aushebungen???
Die Gemeinde,der Pächter oder Verein.
Oder meint ihr der Baggerfahrer fährt da aus langeweile hin.
Durch den vielen Regen,werden jetzt überall Gräben gesäubert.
Das mit denn Fischen ist Sch.... aber glaube kaum das dieses jemand juckt der den Auftrag gegeben hat.
Ich sag mal so,bevor da irgendwas Absäuft werden lieber nen Paar Fische geopfert!

lg


----------



## Flo66 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Also ich meine die Gemeinde ist dafür zu ständig.Also Verein schon mal nicht.

HAb den Fotoapparqat nicht gegfunden und so ziemlich alles was auf den ersten 100m lang ins Wasser zurück gepackt.Wahnsinn das die das überlebt haben, ich schmeß sie rein die baumeln etwas und schwimmen weiter, natürlich nicht alle.

Aber was für ein Überlebenmswille!
Aber der Fotos wegen kein prob, da liegen ,noch lebend(!!!!!!!!!!!!) ungefähr noch 2/3mal so viele Fische, unter derm rausgeholten schlamm!Ich hab da mal eine Baggerschaufelladung etwas auseinader gemacht und da lagen noch viele viele Fische.:r

Aber ne menge schwimmt wieder, werde morgen mal im Hellen versuchen paar Fotos zu machen und die an die Segeberger schicken, und an die Gemeinde.

Ich hab auch Fische endeckt, die ich zuvor in diesem Gewäösser noch nie sah(fast)Flußbarsche zum beispiel.
Nur swo nebenbei


----------



## Master Hecht (20. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

top das du dir die mühe machst die fische wieder in ihr element setzt, so überleben immerhin noch viele, wie gesagt das hatten wir bei uns auch schon, die baggerfahrer interessiert es nicht ob da was drin schwimmt oder nicht. Und zumindest unsere gemeinde auch nicht und da konnten wir dann nichts machen. Aber wir haben uns auch mit dem angelverein getroffen und versucht so viele fische wie möglich wieder ins wasser zu bekommen.


----------



## Bellyboater (20. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Sind die Fahrer nicht dazu verpflichtet jede ausgehobene Schaufel zu kontrollieren? Ich meine, so etwas mal gehört zu haben.


----------



## Gardenfly (20. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Bei uns hatten sie mal einen Altarm im hochsommer trocken gelegt.
Baggerfahrer und Chef haben sich über unsere Beschwerden totgelacht.
Also schnell ein paar Kurgäste aufgehetzt und zur Stadtverwaltung geschickt,leider zu spät, aber es gab einen Mords Ärger,seiddem wurde so etwas abgesprochen.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Der Tipp mit der Regionalzeitung war sehr gut,die sind Erfahrungsgemäß an solchen Vorkommnissen interessiert.Die Gemeinden b.z.w.Wasserwirtschaftsämter werden
damit einem öffentlichem Druck ausgesetzt,der mehr bewirkt als eine Beschwerde
bei irgendwelchen Schreibtischtätern.Der Baggerführer hat ja nur einen Auftrag
von irgend einem Amtsträger bekommen,der dafür die Verantwortung trägt,und
solche Typen fürchten nichts mehr als negative Berichterstattung.
Unterstützend den Pächter oder Angelverein zu informieren wird sicher auch nicht
falsch sein.
Schön das es solche Jugendlichen wie dich gibt,deine Empörung unterscheidet dich
von den meisten deiner Altersgenossen und gibt Hoffnung.

Taxidermist


----------



## Mendener (20. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

@ Angel-Azubi Flo

Toller Einsatz!!! Super Aktion von dir!!! Ich hoffe das du morgen Erfolg hast und die Vögel einen drüber bekommen!!!

Von deiner Sorte brauchen wir mehr!!!!


----------



## consti91 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Hi Leute ,
ich hatte da auch so nen Fall. Bei uns ist auch mal ein kleiner Bach begradigt worden und der Bagger hat die ganzen kleinen Bachforellen auf die wiese geschmissen!!#d

Was soll das??

Grüß Consti


----------



## Petri (20. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Hallo!

Ich finde es auch klasse, daß Du Dich so einsetzt!
kann mir gut vorstellen, was für ein trauriger anblick es ist, die hilflosen fische zu sehen. Fotos an ne Zeitung ist bestimmt ne gute sache! müßte ganz leicht per email gehen.

die renkenartigen fische die Du meinst könnten ukelei http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukelei

sein. sind ziemlich schleimig.... wenn se nicht auf dem trockenen liegen..
ich drücke Dir die Daumen, daß Du was erreichst!!

selbst wenn nicht#6Du versuchst es wenigstens!!

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## bootsangler-b (20. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

moin,

jetzt nicht gleich granaten nach mir werfen!!! bilder machen und zeitung rufen... ist deutsch! der "schau mal da- effekt"... bringt nichts, außer dem blatt etwas interessantes an dem tag.
eure postings in allen ehren. ich bin auch gegner von unsinnigem töten.
nur: was tuen? die kleinen fische elektromäßig rausholen???  die sind dann sofort tot...
und was soll der arme kerl machen, der den bagger führt?? jede schaufel kontrollieren??? theoretiker und stadtmensch...

dein einsatz florian war klasse!!! das einzige, was man tuen kann. retten, was man retten kann. mehr geht leider nicht.
ich sage dir ein danke! du passt in die welt!

bernd


----------



## andre23 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*



bootsangler-b schrieb:


> dein einsatz flo war klasse!!! das einzige, was man tuen kann. mehr geht leider nicht.
> 
> bernd



evt. doch....der behørde mitteilen, dass sich im besagten grabenabschnitt fische und andere lebewesen befinden, die unter natur/artenschutz stehen....


----------



## bootsangler-b (20. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

"evt. doch....der behørde mitteilen, dass sich im besagten grabenabschnitt fische und andere lebewesen befinden, die unter natur/artenschutz stehen...."
dann muss man es auch sicher wissen, sonst ist man leicht ein kasper...

bernd


----------



## snofla (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*



bootsangler-b schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> .
> nur: was tuen? die kleinen fische elektromäßig rausholen???  die sind dann sofort tot...
> ...





hi bernd
also selten sowas gehört,die fische gehen keinenfalls beim elektrofischen tot,ich weiss ja nicht wer dir sowas erzählt hat.Wurd bei uns schon des öfteren gemacht, tot war keiner aber duselig sind sie alle

Wir werden grundsätzlich immer von der Stadt(Kreis) informiert wenn solche arbeiten anstehen,ich finds schade das teilweise Vereine und Städte (Kreise) nicht miteiander arbeiten,denn was Florian da erlebt hat passiert im Moment fast überall..


Hut ab Florian vor deiner Aktion solche Leute wie du die indentiviezieren sich mit der Natur........Klasse#6#6#6


----------



## bootsangler-b (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

entschuldigt, dann bin ich wirklich einer falschen information aufgesessen.
danke! jetzt weiß ich mehr! :m

bernd


----------



## Flo66 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Hab Fotos gemacht, las sie entwickeln und schicke sie an die Regional Zeitungen:die größte, die Segeberger Nachrichten;Bassesblatt;Nordexpress

Die beiden kleineren, werde es wohl eher aufnehmen, aber villeicht unterschätze ich auch das interesse an so einer Geschichte.

Danke euch, werde hier mal bericht geben was als Antwort zurück kam.

Ps:Würde es gerne mit ner Digi machen und reinstellen, aber irgendwie funzt das bei uns nicht, mit der Verbindung Pc, Digi.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Hi Florian,

kannst Du die Bilder nicht einscannen ? Wenn Nein, kannst Du mir gerne ein paar schicken, ich mach das dann für Dich. Meine Adresse bekommst Du per PN, wenn Du das möchtest.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Taxidermist (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

@Angel-Azubi Flo,das dauert zu lange,mit entwickeln und so,dann hat so eine Meldung
für eine Zeitung mangels Aktualität keinen Wert mehr.Besser ist es dort anzurufen oder
zu mailen.Die haben für so was Leute die dann selber rauskommen und Fotos machen,
mit entwickelten Bildern können die so wie so nichts anfangen,es sei denn in digitalisierter
Form.

Taxidermist


----------



## Flo66 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Kann sie leider nicht einscannen, sonst würde ich sie per mail schicken.
Trotzdem Danke

Ich versuch es nochmal mit der Digi, und sonst rufe ich an.
Fische liegen danoch genug, schreib auch noch ne mail.


----------



## angler0507 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Sei nicht so schüchtern: Rufe die Redaktionen gleich an! Würde mich schwer wundern, wenn die da nicht sofort jemanden rausschicken - glaub mir, ich bin "vom Fach"!


----------



## einsamer angler (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Der bagger futzi hätte den bach oder graben auch mit einem fangnetz versehen können und hätte dann da hinter ausbaggern könne somit wären keine fisch dabei und er bräuchte nicht mit einer anzeige wegen tier quälerei rechnen
also ab zur polizei und anzeige erstatten
wenn wir angler einen fisch fangen und ihn achtlos ins gras legen ohne ihn zu töten blüht uns auch eine anzeige


----------



## Flo66 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Fotos sind da, und es hat mir alles technischen können abverlangt diese hier von der Digi auf dne Pc zu bekommen, dafür weiß ich jetzt wie es geht,
(Ist natürlich nicht das ganze ausmas, nichtmal die hälfte...)

Und nu ine e-mail
http://img135.*ih.us/img135/6682/p1000033tq8.jpg
http://img125.*ih.us/img125/7195/p1000036dg1.jpg
http://img147.*ih.us/img147/1557/p1000038nd9.jpg


----------



## angler0507 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Das ist ein echter kleiner Umweltskandal.... #q


----------



## Flo66 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Ich habs an Bassesblatt geschickt, an die Segeberger kann man aus irgendeinen Grund keine e-mails schicken, jedenfals mein Pc spinnt dann völlig.


----------



## schwedenklausi (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Melde Dich doch mal hier :http://www.lsfv-sh.de/index.php?option=com_weblinks&catid=38&Itemid=124
schwedenklausi


----------



## opi2001 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Natürlich ist das ne Schweinerei,aber denk mal so , der Baggerfahrer macht bloß seine Arbeit und hat bestimmt keine Ahnung von Fischen.Die ausführende Baufirma muß angezeigt werden den die ist für den Umweltschaden haftbar!!
Deine Regionalzeitung wird bestimmt ein offenes Ohr dafür haben!!


----------



## angler0507 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*



opi2001 schrieb:


> aber denk mal so , der Baggerfahrer macht bloß seine Arbeit und hat bestimmt keine Ahnung von Fischen.Die ausführende Baufirma muß angezeigt werden den die ist für den Umweltschaden haftbar!!


 
Naja, aber etwas mitdenken sollte eigentlich jeder. Man kann nicht immer die Verantwortung nur auf andere abwälzen...


----------



## Flo66 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Ist alles in Bewegung, bei mir haben sich schon leute gemeldet.


----------



## mowerpac (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Hallo, 

Schönen Fischbestand hattet ihr, mein Beileid zu deiner vorerst verlorenen Strecke!
Schön das das nicht einfach ignoriert wird. Danke für deinen Einsatz!

Gruss, 
Mowerpac


----------



## snofla (22. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

eines ist schon mal sicher,der Baggerfahrer hätte bei der größe der Fische und bei der Menge seine Arbeit sofort einstellen müssen.................:c

@Florian

gib mal laut wie sich das ganze entwickelt,ich denke mal das da jemand gewaltig Ärger bekommt


----------



## Fischpaule (22. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

mmmmh, das ist ja kein schöner Anblick, in meiner Region sind die Arbeiter vom Wasser und Bodenverband angehalten alle Fische wieder zurückzusetzen und seit dieser Order läuft ständig jemand neben dem Bagger her und wirft die Fische wieder ins Wasser...

#h


----------



## Flo66 (22. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Also, jemand von einer Zeitung hst sich mit mir in verbindung gesetzt und wollte sich das heute mal angucken, er wollte sich nochmal melden.

VIlleicht war er auch nicht da und kommt moregn und ich zeig es ihm.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Na,da scheint ja nicht gerade ein brennendes Interesse vorhanden zu sein,ich befürchte das da nichts mehr draus wird,möglicherweise wegen des zeitlichen Abstands.Hast du trotzdem
gut gemacht und,wenigstes etwas unternommen.Selbst der Versucht zählt und du weist
ja,"Wer sich nicht Wehrt,der lebt verkehrt".

Taxidermist


----------



## zrako (23. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Es waren gut 1-1500 Fische die ich auf den ersten Blick sehen konnte.

is ja ne sehr präzise angabe:m


----------



## hotte50 (23. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*



zrako schrieb:


> Es waren gut 1-1500 Fische die ich auf den ersten Blick sehen konnte.
> 
> is ja ne sehr präzise angabe:m




er meint sicherlich 1.000 bis 1.500 Fische...

Du wärst natürlich hingegangen und hättest jeden einzelnen gezählt.....!!!!!


...oder hättest Du eventuell garnix unternommen....?? (was ich eher vermute) #d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

oh mann das iss wirklich ne traurige geschichte .
bei uns in salzwedel wird gerade der pfefferteich entschammt .geplante arbeiten 3 monate|uhoh:
der pfefferteich gehört mit zu den gepachteten gewässern des hiesiegen dav.und wurde von unseren jugendfischern zum angeln bevorzugt.da unsere region wenig  gewässer hat  wo man auf die schnelle mal ohne kfz hinkommt. 
jedes jahr wird fischbesatz vorgenommen. und nu das malör elektrisch abfischen wäre in diesem fall die beste alternative gewesen einen großen teil des fischbestandes zu retten ,aber leider fehlanzeige auf anfrage des hiesiegen dav beim lav sachsen anhalt stellte man sich quer ,zu teuer #d was soll man dazu sagen wenn nicht einmal der lav hinter den kleinen vereinen steht. der stadt iss das schei* egal die wollen nur ihren teich säubern.dem umweltamt ist es schei* egal ,allen ist es schei* egal. ich weiß schon warum ich kein mitglied mehr bin |gr: sowas muß ich nicht unterstützen !!! also flo hau da richtig auf den tisch vlt erreichst du ja was, ein paar anhänger die dich unterstützen haste ja schon.feiner zug von dir #6

greez
andy


----------



## zrako (23. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*



hotte50 schrieb:


> er meint sicherlich 1.000 bis 1.500 Fische...
> 
> Du wärst natürlich hingegangen und hättest jeden einzelnen gezählt.....!!!!!
> 
> ...




ich hätte jeden einzelnen zurück ins wasser gesetzt, gezählt|clown:
und dann natürlich den zuständigen leuten mitgeteilt!
hab mal net so ne schlechte meinung von mir|engel:und sei lieb:m


----------



## hotte50 (23. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*



zrako schrieb:


> hab mal net so ne schlechte meinung von mir|engel:und sei lieb:m



Ok.....ich tackere mal deinen Namen hier bei mir fest und wenn sowas nochmal irgendwo vorkommt.....

kriegste eine Ratzfatz-Benachrichtung und dann möchten wir dich vor Ort im Einsatz sehen.....

...anstatt hier nur Lippenbekenntnisse abzugeben....:m


solche leute braucht das Land !!  

ps: Humor hat er jedenfalls.....#6:q:q:q:q



an den Themenersteller:

Lass mal bitte hören, ob dein Einsatz und Meldung irgendwas gebracht hat.


----------



## ZanderKai (23. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Ich finde das auch :v
geh es aufjedenfall melden damit das nicht nochmal passiert!
Haben ja schon viele hier geschrieben wo du es melden kannst.

Bei uns war mal ein kleiner Teich so 30 mal 30 meter und bis zu 2 meter tief... da waren zich fische drin und sehr viele arten..sogar Flusskrebse waren da drin mit einem guten bestand ... ( weiß aber nicht welche war da noch etwas jünger.) doch dann sollte da eine Siedlung hin und die haben einfach das Wasser abgelassen und ausgebaggert...als ich dann einmal da war lag der ganze schlamm auf der Wiese und viele tote fische lagen dort...möchte nicht wissen wie es unter dem schlamm aussah#d:v

Wenn die schon zeit und Geld haben eine ganze Siedlung zu bauen können sie doch wenigstens die Lebewesen aus dem teich umsetzen dafür wird ja wohl noch Geld über sein#d


----------



## Flo66 (23. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Er hat nochmal bei mir angerufen,und gesagt er wäre da gewesen und ich solle ihm ein Foto von mir per mail schicken oder selbst hingehen damit sie eins schießen.

So wie ich das Verstanden habe kommt das Dienstag/Mittwoch in die Zeitung.

Mein Vater miente das der Wasser- und Bodenverband zuständlig wäre, so neben bei.

Hoffe hab das richtig verstanden, wenn ja, wa sich doch sehr meine, hat die Aktion ja was gebracht


----------



## Gardenfly (23. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Ich kann mir schon denken wie das ausgeht:
da wird jemand was von ganz wichtig erzählen und bla,bla bla und das war es.
Lege einen toten Vogel/Hamster/Hund dazu und das gibt eine wochenlange Diskussion die zu einer Verfahrensänderung führt.


----------



## Jens0883 (23. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

@ Flo: Gut gemacht!!!


----------



## bootsangler-b (30. November 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

moin,

und wie ist es nun weitergegangen?


bernd


----------



## LAC (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

@ Floh
lese gerade deine super aktion. Gratulation! 
Schade dass ich es erst jetzt lese - ich glaube Du brauchst "Schützenhilfe".
Gut das du die Zeitung eingeschaltet hast. 
Du solltest unbedingt eine Anzeige bei der Polizei machen, damit von Seiten der Staatsanwaltschaft dieses verfolgt wird, die machen auch kein halt vor Amtsleiter.
Ausserdem eine Dienstaussichtsbeschwerde beim Oberbürgermeister bzw. beim Kreis einreichen, gegen den Leiter des Amtes, der für die Ausgrabungen zuständig war. 
Kopie, aller Schreiben an den BUND sowie ans Land weiterleiten, mit der Bitte sich einzusetzen, damit diese (Gräben) oder Bäche, die Rückzugsgebiete von unterschiedlichen Fischarten sind, bzw. Biotope bedrohter Tiere - vorher elektrisch abgefischt werden.
Unvorstellbar auch vom Baggerführer, dass er nicht selbst seine Arbeit gestoppt hat und die Behörde angerufen hat - muss auch angezeigt werden, damit er klar im Kopf wird.
Werde Dir eine pn senden

Weiter so, - tolle Aktion - ziehe den hut, da du erst 16 Jahre bist. 
Viele Grüsse 
Otto


----------



## LAC (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

@ Florian
danke für die information - habe mich mit der redaktion in verbindung gesetzt - der bericht wird jetzt veröffentlicht - alles weitere sende ich dir. 
Werde mich melden per pn in der nacht. 
Viele grüsse
Otto


----------



## Jochen83 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Hallo,
was ist den nu aus der ganzen Sache geworden, würde mich mal interessieren ob überhaupt was passiert ist in der Sache (Zeitung, ggf.Baustop...). 
Gruß Jochen


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Wie geht es denn nun weiter |kopfkrat


----------



## magic feeder (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

grausam was da mit den fischen gemacht wird.....darauf gehört auf jeden fall aufmerksam gemacht.....wozu fischereigesetze wenn baggerfahrer manni die gesamten fische aus einem bach baggern darf und diese dann verrecken???


----------



## zanderzone (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

HAAAALLLLOOOOO?!??!?!

Is da nu wat abgedruckt worden, oder is da nichts von gekommen???


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

War wohl mehr schaumschlagen als Taten ....;+#c


----------



## duck_68 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Bevor ihr hier nur herumnölt, schreibt doch den Threadersteller mal per PM an, er soll sich dazu äußern - vielleicht ließt er hier nicht mehr mit...??


----------



## snofla (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*



hoffeichfangwas schrieb:


> War wohl mehr schaumschlagen als Taten ....;+#c




Kann Martin da nur Recht geben,Flo hat gesagt er hält uns auf dem laufenden und das wird er auch tun...................



also ist nu ma abwarten angesagt und solche posts wie deine hoffeichfangwas sollten besser überlegt werden


schönen abend noch #h


----------



## TomHQ (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Heute war was in der LN:

http://www.ln-online.de/lokales/2274247

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Gardenfly (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Na toll, schon die Überschrift lasst vermuten was die Redaktion denkt.
Warscheinlich ist im Unterhaltungsverband der Schwager des Lokalredakteurs.


----------



## hotte50 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Na toll, schon die Überschrift lasst vermuten was die Redaktion denkt.
> Warscheinlich ist im Unterhaltungsverband der Schwager des Lokalredakteurs.



schon mal dran gedacht den Artikel zu lesen und nicht nur die Überschrift ? #d

Sicher nicht, sonst wäre so eine Aussage von dir "wahrscheinlich" nicht zustande gekommen. #d

Zugegeben, die Überschrift ist unglücklich gewählt, der Artikel als solches jedoch Aussagekräftig genug.


----------



## duck_68 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Ich finde es gut, dass sich etwas getan hat - hoffentlich rüttelt der Artikel (übrigens gut geschrieben!!) die Verantwortlichen auf, zukünftig im Vorfeld etwas anders an solche Arbeiten heranzugehen!


Gut gemacht Flo!!!!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## rob (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

hut ab! super flo:m
ist doch letzt endlich ein guter artikel geworden!
lg rob


----------



## Gardenfly (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Ich habe auch den rest gelesen , spielt das ganze runter.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Auch ich ziehe meinen Hut vor der Zivilcourage und dem Einsatz der Beteiligten. Genau das ist allerbeste Lobbyarbeit. Auch wenn der Artikel aus unserer Sicht gesehen zu schwach ist, es ist immerhin ein Zeichen.

Ralf


----------



## hotte50 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Ich habe auch den rest gelesen , spielt das ganze runter.



was wäre dir lieber gewesen ?

ein übertriebener, sensationsgeiler Artikel 'ala Bild-Zeitung ?


----------



## hotte50 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> es ist immerhin ein Zeichen.



genauso ist es. Ein lobenswerter Anfang. 

Jedwedes aufpolieren hätte der Sache meiner Meinung nach eher geschadet.

Ich finde den Artikel gut. Ist er doch frei von irgendwelchen Emotionen. Genau so etwas benötigt die Anglerschaft. *Sachlichkeit.

*Hast Du prima gemacht, Flo. Halt auch weiterhin die Augen auf #6


----------



## LocalPower (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

#6 Flo...endlich mal wer mit Zivilcourage.



> Das sei "das erste Mal, dass ich höre, dass da Fische drin sind, vielleicht außer ein paar Stichlingen", sagt der 70-Jährige. In dem Bach werde doch auch gar nicht geangelt. Er sei schon fast 20 Jahre Vorsteher. "Ich habe nichts gemacht, was nicht erlaubt ist."



Bei diesem Kommentar krieg ich echt nen Hals #q
Seit 20 Jahren Vorsteher des Gewässerpflegeverbandes, aber 0 Peilung. 
In dem Bach wird doch nicht geangelt, also lebt da auch nix drin, oder wie?
Sowas gehört doch echt in Rente. |krach:

Passt grad gut dazu...Zitat aus nem SPON-Artikel:



> Alter schützt vor Torheit nicht. Ein 82-Jähriger fährt am Frankfurter Kreuz 171 Stundenkilometer statt 100 - und protestiert gegen seine Strafe. Begründung: Er fahre an besagter Stelle seit Jahren zu schnell.


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

@ LocalPower
100% Zustimmung !!!!

Rechtlich ist dort gar nichts abgesichert.
Es liegt der Tatbestand der Tierquälerei und Tötung ohne Grund vor.
Dies muss die Staatsanwaltschaft verfolgen :v


----------



## rob (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

genau so ist es localPower!
echt eine schwache aussage des vorstehers..uhhhh
das genau so kleine bäche für einen reproduktiven bestand nötig sind und alles mögliche da drinnen fleucht,schwimmt,gedeiht und krabbelt versteht der wohl überhaupt nicht...kopfschüttel...dem sollten wir mal einen brief mit einer aufklärung schreiben.
lg rob


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Sehr schön das nun doch noch eine Reaktion der Presse erfolgt ist,der Artikel ist
sachlich und in der Aussage wird der 70 Jährige Verantwortliche vorgeführt.
Aus seinem Kommentar geht ja hervor das er offensichtlich nicht mehr auf der
Höhe der Zeit ist.Rente einreichen würde ich mal sagen!
@hoffeichfangwas,die Staatanwaltschaft ist in dem Fall jedenfalls gezwungen
zu reagieren da ja ein "Öffentliches Interesse" vorliegt.Wer dann die Anzeige
erstattet,müsste dann noch geklärt werden,man sollte jetzt aber nicht unbedingt
den Boardi Flo dazu nötigen dieses zu tun.

Taxidermist


----------



## Flo66 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Ich lese noch mit, so ist das nicht.^^Hab die Zeitung gerade erst in Händen.Heinz-Otto Kamphues hat denn Ball wieder ins rollen gebracht.Ich war der Zeitung nicht "spektakulär genug" oder sonst was, aber er hat sie überzeugt und mit den hohen Tieren gerdet.

Erstmal Danke#6

Also ich war bei der Polizei, am Freitag.Die hatten keine Lust nachzuschlagen und ich solle Montag zwischen 8 und 3Uhr oder Mittwoch wieder kommen.Ih da hab ich Schule, also gehe ich morgen nachmittag noch einmal hin, egal ob es ihnen past oder nicht, dann sollen sie nachschlagen!

Darauf das er nie geahnt hätte das dort Fische sind können wir nur Müde grinsen, denn einer meiner Nachbarn hat Angerufen und gesagt das eer gerne bezeugen wird das er schon vor 20JAhren dort geangelt hat und das dort Fisch ist/und immer war.Das kann ich auch und dann weiß ich noch das unser Nachbar der so jung(ca.)wie deiser Herr Schlüter ist, das auch bezeugen kann da er als Kind hier schon Fischchen geärgert hat.Hatte er mir mal erzählt.Also damit brauch er garnicht erst kommen :q.Ich/Wir wissen auch das dort sogar Hechte im Frühjahr leichen.

Der Wasser und Bodenverband hat mit meinen vater geredet, naja sie haben bei uns angerufen und einen Ortstermin fest gelegt, dazu lade ich die Zeitung ein, und mein vater kommt noch als Schützenhilfe mit, dmit sie mich nich unterbuttern,und ich frage noch die erwähnten Nachbarn damit sie jenes bezeugen.Das diese Leute garnicht erst Land unter die Füße bekommen.

Der Ball rollt^^

Und nochmals vielen dank an Herrn Heinz-Otto-Kamphues aus Dänemark(auch hier im Board)


----------



## Big Fins (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Hallo Florian, meinen Respeckt. Bleib dran und heiz denen den Hintern, dass sie richtig schwitzen. Die Polizei muss übriegend's jede Anzeige annehmen, ob es zum Verfahren kommt entscheidet nur der Staatsanwalt. Lass die zu der Anzeige auch die Tagebucheintragung ( ein Dienstbuch ) die Nummer und wer die Anzeige angenommen hat aushändigen, bzw deinem Vater.
Sollte nichts passieren, kannst Du denn Hr. Polizist wegen Strafvereitelung anzeigen. Das möchte wirklich keiner riskieren.
Denk immer daran, wenn Opa keinen lebenden Köderfisch mehr zum Hechtangeln benutzen darf und sofort eine Anzeige kassiert, kann man den Spieß auch ruhig umdrehen.


----------



## duck_68 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*



Angel-Azubi Flo schrieb:


> Ich lese noch mit, so ist das nicht.^^Hab die Zeitung gerade erst in Händen.Heinz-Otto Kamphues hat denn Ball wieder ins rollen gebracht.Ich war der Zeitung nicht "spektakulär genug" oder sonst was, aber er hat sie überzeugt und mit den hohen Tieren gerdet.
> 
> Erstmal Danke#6
> 
> ...




Hut ab vor Deinem Mut, sich in Deinem Alter mit den ganzen "hohen Herren" anzulegen!! Aber ich denke, wenn die Spitz kriegen, dass sie hier gegen das ganze Anglerboard mit seinen Möglichkeiten stehen, wird Deine Sache Erfolg haben, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. Ich würde auch bei der Polizei erwähnen, dass Du jeden Deiner Schritte im Netz veröffentlichst und da werden auch diese Herren es tunlichst vermeiden, die Sache unter den Tisch fallen zu lassen!!

Nochmals, ich finde Deinen Mut anerkennenswert - ich wüsste nicht, ob ich in Deinem Alter (und auch jetzt) ähnlich gehandelt hätte!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nur Mut!!

Martin


----------



## Bushmaster3k (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*



> Zitat von Big Fins
> Denk immer daran, wenn Opa keinen lebenden Köderfisch mehr zum Hechtangeln benutzen darf und sofort eine Anzeige kassiert, kann man den Spieß auch ruhig umdrehen.


Jo lol 
sauber 
und deine aktion florian ist sowieso einsame spitze weiter so,und hut ab!!!
Gruß Bushmaster3k


----------



## Flo66 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Ich stehe morgen auf der Matte und lass mich nicht abwimmeln.

Mein Vater hat mir eben nochmal das Gespräch geschildert, die sind da aber jetzt in gange, die tun alles wenn ich nu die Klappe halt.Sie wollen mich villeicht sogar bei den nächsten Arbeiten als "Aufseher" oder ähnliches holen, gegen Bezahlung.:q

Nu bezahlen sie schon:q

Ich poste morgen noch einmal was die Polizei gesagt hat.Der Ortstermin ist wohl zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr.Und Herrn Kamphues hat auch einen gaaaaanz beachtlichen teil beigetragen.

Und neben bei es ist der Steinbeker Bach, Steinbek ist nur in der Weedergemeinde.Der FLuss heißt Steinbek, das musste ich mal klar stellen.^^

Danke


----------



## Jochen83 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Hallo Flo,
Super Sache die du da machst, Hut ab :m:m:m
Schon jetzt ist es ein Erfolg und jeder weiter Schritt eine risiege Steigerung. Wenn ich überlege was ich mit 16 gemacht hab |uhoh:#d. Grössten Respekt!!! Mach weiter so!

Jochen


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Moin Flo
erstmal #r für Deine Aktion, guter Einsatz.

Falls Du seelische Unterstützung für Deinen Besuch beim Freund und Helfer brauchst schreib mir ne PN. 

Gruß Chris


----------



## paul188 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Eine wirklich super Aktion von dir Flo!!!!! Davor kann mann nur den Hut ziehen. #r#r#r
Weiter so!

Gruß , Paul.


----------



## Effe (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

@ Otto und Florian

Super Einsatz! Das verdient Respekt! 

Sehr schön zu sehen (lesen) wie sich die Sache entwickelt hat.

Weiter so  :vik:

Gruß 
Ulli


----------



## Flo66 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Also wegen der Anzeige hatte Herr Kamphues mir folgendes gesagt:

Anzeige wegen Tierquälerei und NICHT beachten des Naturschutzgesetzes gegen Unbekannt.Da shat sich jetzt ja erledigt verantwortlich ist ja der Gewässserpflege Verband und als Vorsitzender Klaus Schlüter.

Dann nehmen die denke ich meine Persöhnlichen Daten auf und meine Sicht der dinge bzw. meine Schilderung und dann schaltet sich die Statsanwaltschaft ein.

Denke so ist das richtig, oder hab ich Herrn Kamphues Missverstanden?


----------



## HD4ever (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

schöne Aktion von dir !!! #6 #r


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*



Angel-Azubi Flo schrieb:


> Denke so ist das richtig, oder hab ich Herrn Kamphues Missverstanden?



Genau so wird es laufen.
Wenn Du noch Fotos hast, dann kannst Du sie gleich dazugeben.
Und dann wirst Du noch gefragt, wer das noch gesehen hat.
Also: wer hat die Baggerarbeiten oder die Fische an Land gesehen.
Da musst Du dann die Namen nennen.


----------



## Flo66 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Es wird immer interesanter:

Ein euch allen wohl bekannter (Springmann, vorname kenne ich nicht, ist mir nur unter dem Namen "Pönny" bekannt, aber Springmann sollte euch von den Grünen her bekannt sein) hat angerufen und gesagt er hätte jenes vor 2 Jahren schon einmal beobachten können und hätte Anzeige erstattet aber geschehen wäre nichts!Soweit ich weiß war aber nichts in der Zeitung oder ähnliches, also kein "Druck" von außerhalb.Er sagte wenn ich ne Aussage brauche oder irgendwas dann ist er dabei.Er kennt sich mit all den Sachen ja auch recht gut aus und hat gesagt das dort um diese Jahreszeit ganze Schwärme lang ziehen würden, also immer Fisch.

Also nu muss die Staatsanwaltschaft reagieren.


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Lob und Anerkennung Flo!


----------



## Flo66 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

endschuldigt hab ich nicht erwähnt, "Pönny"Springmann wohnt bei mir im Dorf.


----------



## Stizostedion (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Also, ich finde es sehr Bemerkenswert wie Du an die Sache rangehst. Überhaupt, wie sich das alles entwickelt. Ich finde das große Klasse. Weiter so!!!!:vik::vik::vik:


Gruß 

Stizostedion


----------



## nemles (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Also Flo, auch von mir erst mal ein
dickes, fettes und ernst gemeintes Lob.#h

Mittlerweile hast Du ja auch lokale Unterstützung durch erwachsene Mithelfer und wenn auch noch die Zusammenarbeit mit "Pönny" klappt, d.h. Grüne und Angler zusammen arbeiten,
dann hast Du auch ne ganze Menge für unser Ansehen getan.

Und dafür: Danke Flo #6#6#6


----------



## schakal1182 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Es ist echt ganz toll was du da auf die Beine gestellt und ans Rollen gebracht hast! Ich weiß nicht, ob ich die Courage dazu gehabt hätte. Hoffentlich fruchtet das auch bei den Verantwortlichen.


----------



## Flo66 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Also Anzeige erstatten ist schwieriger als Gedacht.Denn ich war nochmals bei der Polizei und diesmal war gar keiner da(kleine Stelle), die waren unterwegs deswegen habe ich einen fein säuberlichen Brief mit meiner Anschrift,Anschuldigung,Bildern von der "Tat", mein kopierter Personalausweiss(weiß nicht ob das wichtig ist), usw. abgeschickt.

Der Ortstermin ist am Freitag nach Heligabend, dann kommen all die hohen Tiere des Verbandes und wohl noch andere, ich weiß nicht genau was die machen.Ich lade wie gesgat noch die Zeitung ein und Nachbarn die bezeugen können das es dort immer Fische gab.

Ihr hört wieder wie es weiter geht


Ps:Wenn die Polizei darauf nicht reagiert gehe ich nochmal hin, den Brief habe ich geschrieben damit das mal zu potte kommt bis zum Ortstermin


----------



## snofla (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

@Flo

bin mal gespannt was noch kommt....................


----------



## Flo66 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Ich auch, gab keine Rückmeldung oder so.Fahre morgen nochmal zu der kleinen Ortsstelle im nachbarort und wenn das nischts ist nach Segeberg zur "großen" Stelle, und dann müssen sie was machen!


----------



## duck_68 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass die Politik nicht versucht Einfluss auf die "Dorfpolizisten" zu nehmen..... Aber mit dem AB haben die einen starken Gegner (hoffentlich) Ich finde es wikliche Klasse, wie Flo sich hier einsetzt!!!


----------



## Lenzibald (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Servus.
Leute regts euch nicht auf das wird alles mit ein paar Euros wieder gutgemacht ich kenn das. Neben meinem Teich fließt das Begleitgerinne des Kraftwerks vorbei. Wird alle paar Jahre abgelassen und hergerichtet das sind nicht Tausend sondern Hunderttausende Fische verreckt. Auf die Frage ob ich so gut es geht Abfischen und in meinen Teich setzen darf bekam ich zur Antwort das sei Fischdiebstahl und ich bekomm ne Anzeige wenn ich das mache. Denen war die Abfertigung für die Toten Fische wichtiger als das einige überleben. Ein paar goße Eimer voll hab ich erwischt aber auf ne Anzeige wollte ich es auch nicht ankommen lassen da ich zum Teil auf das Wasser vom Kraftwerk angewiesen bin, wenn die Sauer sind könnens meinen Teich fluten und ich bin der gelackmeierte.


----------



## Angelspass (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Hallo Leute,
ich verfolge jetzt schon eine ganze Zeit dieses Thema und muss Flo auch mal loben für seinen Einsatz.
Wenn ich bedenke wie wir Angler teilweise angegriffen werden wenn es zum Beispiel um den Setzkescher geht mit Tierquälerei oder mit dem Kormoran dass wir ihm das Futter nicht gönnen. Macht mich das mit dem Bagger richtig sauer und was da noch lauft.#q#q
So quasi, ach die paar Fische was solls. Wenn man das mit einer Kormoran Kolonie machen würde ,zu hunderten Umbringen wegen was weiß ich -Bauarbeiten. Möchte ich nicht wissen was da dann los wäre.

Ich überleg die ganze Zeit schon wie wir Flo helfen könnten, dachte da schon an Peta ( die Tierschützer )???????? , an Greenpeace ??????? , an einer Fachzeitschrift wie Blinker eine E-Mail schreiben und informieren ???????????oder mit einer Unterschriften sammlung der Angler.#c#c


----------



## Angelspass (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

So habe jetzt Mal der Angelzeitschrift Blinker eine E-Mail geschrieben und Sie über den Fall ( Bagger, hebt Fische auf's Trockene ) informiert.
Da ich mir aber nicht sicher bin ob eine e-Mail genügt, wäre es sicher sinnvoll wenn das jetzt mehr tun würden.
Hier ist die EMail- Adresse von der Redaktion: redaktion@blinker.de

Ich denke wenn die von ganz Deutschland ( so 50-60 EMails) kriegen, werden die mit Sicherheit reagieren.


----------



## HD1983 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Hoffentlich gibts richtg eine aufs Dach. Das is das was ich meine, wäre ich der Baggerfahrer dann hätt ich aus Protest nicht gebaggert auch wenn ich nicht angeln würde. Wieso gibts immer noch so viele Leute denen alles außer Ihr eigenes Wohl wirklich sowas von egal ist:v

Gut so das du das gemacht hast|supergri

Gruß und bleib wie du bist:vik:


----------



## Rutenknicker (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Waas???|bigeyes
Das ist wirklich eine Schweinerei!!!:r
Ich find das aber gut das du es fersucht hast die Fische zu retten.#6

                  Gruß Timo#h


----------



## raubangler (26. Dezember 2007)

*Benutzername*

Moin,
immer auch daran denken, dass es ohne regelmäßige (und bezahlbare!!) Baggerarbeiten viele Bäche und Gräben nicht mehr geben würde.
Zumindestens nicht in beangelbarer Form.

Aber wo Ihr schon so schön dabei seit:
Es gibt nicht nur Fische in den Gräben.
Auch viele andere Tier- und Pflanzenarten (zumindestens die, die auf der roten Liste stehen) haben es verdient, vor so einer Baggeraktion entnommen und danach wieder eingesetzt zu werden.

Viel Spass und Gute Nacht für unsere Gräben.


----------



## Flo66 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Diesmal war einer in der Polizeizweigstelle, und der Polizist war nett und hat sich bemüht.Aber Anzeige stand schon, nach dem Zeitungsartikel hat sich da wohl was in Bewegung gesetzt, morgen ist Ortstermin, mal sehen was bei rasu kommt.Ein Bekannter, ist selber "Baggerfahrer" und mit den haben wir uns in Verbindung gesetzt, er wird uns heut Abend nochmal sagen was sie hätten mindestens machen müssen.Wir sind vorbereitet


----------



## flori66 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Jetzt scheints ja wirklich interessant zu werden.
Bin mal gespannt was bei dem termin rauskommt.
Halt uns auf dem Laufenden.

AjF eine Tolle Aktion die du da in gang gesetzt hast.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Auch von mir ein dickes Lob....#6
Der andere Angel Nachwuchs sollte an Dir ein Beispiel nehem...


----------



## Flo66 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Also, Ortstermin war und ab jetzt

werden vor und während den Arbeiten "Kontrollen" gemacht.

Die Baggerführer müssen die Arbeiten unterbrechen wenn da Schwärme sind und sollen die Fische zurück werfen.

Mit der Schaufel wird dort nicht mehr gearbeitet, nur noch mit Mähbalken.

Es war auch davon die Rede das dort an diesem Abschnitt mit der Hand etwas getan werden soll, also Schaufeln per Hand, ob das stimmt glaub ich nich so ganz

Dort ist eine Unterführung, wo viele Steine liegen(daher auch Name des Dorfes und FLusses), dort aber recht viele und dort hat sich eine art "Stromschnelle" entwickelt wo die Fische 1-2Tage brauchen um diese zu überwinden, die soll wohl auch im Sommer beseitigt werden.

Ach und eins hat ich überlesen, Neunaugen sind dort nicht, hat der Journalist wohl mit Rotaugen verwechselt.

Also wollen wir mal hoffen das das alles passiert, der Baggerführere bekommt wohl noch eine auf den Deckel weil er trotzdem weiter gearbeitet hat.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Na also,dann hat sich dein Einsatz doch gelohnt!Wie man sehen kann ist es richtig Initiative
zu ergreifen,und so zumindest für die Zukunft Verbesserungen zu bewirken.
Ich sag's ja immer: "Wer sich nicht wehrt lebt verkehrt!"

Taxidermist


----------



## Master Hecht (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

super sache.


----------



## HD1983 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

:q:q!Saubere Arbeit!:q:q So gehts einfach nicht:g

Gruß an alle und ein guten Rutsch #6

Heiko


----------



## LAC (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Hallo Flo,
es ist ja so gelaufen, wie wir es uns vorgestellt haben. Inzwischen bin ich von teneriffa zurück, habe fast nur bei den fischen unter wasser gelebt und wale mit der kamera geschossen - sende dir welche zu und wie wir weiter vorgehen. Es hat sich also doch gelohnt, das ich kurz vor meiner abreise noch bei der redaktion etwas fachlich wurde und dampf abgelassen habe. Ich hatte angedeutet, dass sie diese schweinerei - im sinne der natur - nicht unterm tisch fallen lassen sollen. Denn dann hätte ich von teneriffa aus, eine rakete steigen lassen, die in ganz deutschland sichtbar geworden wäre. 
Der artikel ist ok - was will man mehr verlangen von einer lokalredaktion, es sind laien und ich musste ihnen erst mal beim telefonat die elektrofischerei erklären. Sie wollten auch noch wissen was denn der anglerboard ist und wie er besucht wird - diese zahlen (danke thomas für die zahlen - melde mich noch) sprechen ja eine deutliche spache - der anglerboard ist europas grösste online zeitung. 
Ich habe mehrmals mit der redaktion telefoniert und ihnen auch einige briefe geschrieben, wo ich schon etwas fachlich wurde.
Die anzeige läuft nicht weg - ich werde dir alles weitere - wie ich es dir mitgeteilt habe - zusenden, damit es weiter rollt, denn alle sollen es lesen. 
Es geht ja nicht nur um diesen vorfluter, es geht generell um alle gewässer bzw. vorfluter wo arbeiten durchgeführt werden - dieses müssen die herren am schreibtisch verstehen. Der rentner, der meint im wasser leben keine tiere, der wird erstaunt sein was sich dort alles bewegt. Jedenfalls wird der baggerfahrer sich dort nicht mehr bewegen, wenn fische drin sind.
Floh, in den nächsten tagen gebe ich noch einmal vollgas - damit dein hilferuf nicht nur hier im board und in der lokalen zeitung zu lesen ist - er wird noch in einigen fachzeitungen zu lesen sein und bis zum ministerium vordringen.

Und da wir hier über fischvernichtung schreiben, dem empfehle ich - wenn der klare blick nach neujahr wieder da ist - ein buch zu lesen "Fisch kaputt" von Charles Clover - rund 450 seiten und beim verlag zweitausendeins sehr preiswert zu beziehen. Alle meeresangler bzw. die sich für die fischbestände in den ozeanen interessieren, sollten es lesen. Es werden einem die augen geöffnet und man kann alles nicht mehr verstehen, denn seit beginn den 50ger jahren, sind die fischbestände in den ozeanen um neunzig prozent zurückgegangen. Ich habe es mehrmals gelesen, da ich es nicht glauben wollte - aber die zahlen stimmen alle und wenn einer mal schneider ausgeht beim hochseeangeln bzw. keine kapitale fische landet, dann ist es der beginn des normalzustandes 
Nun wünsche ich dir flo und alle hier im board einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr.

Otto


----------



## snofla (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

moin otto

wünsch auch dir und allen anderen nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und besten dank für deinen Einsatz bei dieser Geschichte #6#6#6#6


----------



## Angelspass (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Hallo Otto,
auch von mir besten dank für deinen Einsatz bei dieser Geschichte. 
Ich sehe das übrigens genau so wie du mit den Reinigungsarbeiten an so kl Bächen. Auf unsere Fische wird keine Rücksicht genommen, diese sieht man ja nicht.
Ich würde mir echt wünschen, das diesen Fall mehr erfahren und so viel aufmerksamkeit erregt das die Verantwortlichen und auch die Baggerfahrer die so einen Auftrag ausführen umdenken.
Hoffe auch Blicker reagiert auf meine eMail und bringt einen Bericht.
Hier noch mal die eMail-Adresse von Blinker redaktion@blinker.de

Weil ich denke wenn die von ganz Deutschland  so 50-60 eMails von Anglern kriegen, werden die mit Sicherheit reagieren.

Wünsche dir Otto und auch noch allen anderen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2008.


----------



## LAC (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

@ snofla
@ Angelspass

ein dank und auch an euch auch ein gutes jahr 2008. 

Ich bewundere den flo, der den mut hatte, hier ein hilferuf zu starten. Oft habe ich solche schandtaten erlebt und mich immer eingesetzt, damit diese verfolgt bzw. gestoppt wurden. Jedoch musste ich auch leider festgestellt, dass selbst angelvereine dieses nicht immer verfolgt haben - da sie nicht den mut zeigten, hart vorzugehen, - es ist arbeit und man wollte kein aufsehen erregen bzw. im lokalen bereich nicht anecken - wo man sich ja kennt -  und schnell freunde zum gegner werden. Eigentlich schade, aber so ist die wahrheit und oft wollte man mich bremsen vom verein aus, jedoch hatte ich eine funktion, wo sie nicht dran zupfen konnten - sie war etwas zu hoch - deshalb schluckten sie es.
Ich sehe dieses mit anderen augen und ziehe den hut vor dem 16 jährigen flo - der hilflos war, jedoch ein auge für die natur besitzt, was leider einige betrachter verloren haben bzw. sehen aber nichts unternehmen. 
Als ich seinen hilferuf las, da gingen mir die haare hoch und alles was ich erlebt habe, in solchen situationen, sah ich bildlich vor augen. Obwohl es von dänemark etwas umständlich ist, musste ich diesen jungangler und naturschützer eine hilfestellung geben, damit er nicht die nerven verliert und an aufgabe denkt. 
Bis jetzt hat es funktioniert und ich stehe voll hinter ihm und telfefonisch stehen wir im kontakt - er wird es schon machen. Ich werde mich in den nächsten tagen mit den redaktionen der fachzeitungen in verbindung setzen  sowie einige weitere höhere ämter mal die augen öffnen, was im bereich der unteren ämter, so alles mit der natur gemacht wird.
Dieses müssen sie erfahren, damit von höchster stelle,  druck bis zum letzten glied ausgeübt wird, wie sie sich zu verhalten haben, wenn sie im fliessgewässer rumfummeln bzw.mit dem bagger oder anderen gerätschaften dort sich bewegen.

Es sind kleine ökologische bereiche, die sie als toten vorfluter ansehen und einfach mal schnell reinigen, damit das wasser schneller fliessen kann.
Das geht so weiter und wird immer wilder bei den flüssen, dort werden mit raupen und bagger steinschüttungen vorgenommen, ganz geschickt machen die kreise oder kreisfreien städte es. Immer nur durch kleine steinschüttungen, wird ein fliessgewässer zum kanal umfunktioniert. Alles nicht erlaubt - nur in notfällen darf man es- dieses nutzen sie aus, denn vorher haben sie es zwar schon erkannt, greifen aber nicht ein - sie warten bis der notfall eintritt. Oft wissen die vorstandsmitglieder eines angelvereins nicht was da passiert - sie kennen sich kaum aus und glauben es sei richtig, was das amt macht. 
Einige wasserbauingenieure kennen nur steine und zement und unter dem motto, wir schaffen arbeitsplätze, werden ökologisch wichtigen talauen bebaut. Wir haben solche anträge abgelehnt, jedoch hatten wir nur eine beratene funktion und mit arbeitsplätze kann man politiker fangen und unsere worte wurden nicht beachtet.  Was alles nicht stimmt, denn mit arbeitsplätze wurde nur geködert, wenn der bau stand war er mit höchster technologie ausgestattet und nur ein gabelstaplerfahrer wurde eingestellt, der kopf war schon vorhanden und kam aus anderen regionen.
Beim hochwasser wird alles sichtbar -die städte in den unteren flussbereichen saufen ab wobei wertvolle kunstgegenstände vernichtet wurden - dieses ist schlimm genug und der staat sowie das land sprang ein und musste helfen bzw. zahlen. Jedenfalls hat die kleine gemeinde bei regen keine überschwemmung mehr, da müssen sich die unteren städte mit befassen, denen das wasser bis zum hals steht. Schlimm wird dann gesagt von den verursachern, was da unten am gewässer passiert - gut das das land sich einsetzt hat und hilfe angeboten hat.
So habe ich es erlebt und so wird es im stillen immer noch gemacht. Kaum einer aus unseren reihen hat den mut, dagegen etwas zu tun.

Zurück zu dieser fischvernichtung die flo aufgedeckt hat, ich werde mich mit dem angelverein in verbindung setzen, wo der vorfluter mündet und ihnen mitteilen, dass hier ein finanzieller schaden entstanden ist, damit sie um ausgleich des schadens bitten. Nun muss ich mich erst mal schlau machen, wer zuständig ist. Leider ist keine genaue bestandserfassung der verendeten tiere gemacht, dann hätte ich mal schnell eine hochrechnung gemacht, welcher finanzielle schaden dem angelverein entstanden ist, durch die vernichtung der fische, er kann gewaltig werden, denn es werden auch noch die fische gezählt und als schaden gesehen, die diese toten tiere in ihrem leben noch produziert hätten.
Dieses was hier der flo erlebt und sichtbar gemacht hat - passiert fast täglich überall. Oftmals wird es verschwiegen da man es nicht sehen will, oder man sieht es und denkt sich nichts dabei - diesen blinden muss man die augen aufreissen und die ohren lang ziehen bis sie es verstehen bzw. lernen wie man sich in der natur verhalten muss.
Würde mich freuen, wenn auch mitglieder vom anglerboard den floh unterstützen würden. 

Viele grüsse
Otto


----------



## prinz1 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

@ floh
@ otto

absolute spitzenklasse , der welt mal die augen zu öffnen , und zu zeigen : STOP !!! hier hörts auf !!

will ehrlich sein, weiß nicht , ob ich genauso gehandelt hätte, aber nach dem lesen dieses threads weiß ich , was ich zu tun habe. und ich hoffe alle anderen hier auch.

nochmals respekt an flo  und besten dank für die hilfe von otto.

Gruß an alle

der prinz


----------



## angler-jan (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

@Floh

Saubere Arbeit. Ich finds klasse, dass du so da hinterher gewesen bist. 
Viele in unserem Alter sagen ja: " Ach schei** was drauf" 
Aber so viel Engagement verdient viel Respekt.#r

Unter anderem habe ich hier gelernt, wie man sich gegen solche Verbrechen wehren kann!!|wavey:


----------



## Flo66 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Hallo Otto,

hoffe du hattest einen schönen Urlaub!Mails sind hier leider nicht angekommen, aber die aufnahmen würden mich interesieren.Wahrscheinlich spinnt unser outlookexpress wieder ein bisschen.

Wegem dem Angelverein und dem Schadensersatz:
Hier gibt es die Jahreskarten etc. für das Gewässer.
Amt Nortorf-Land
Die Steinbek mündet ja im Wardersee so weit ich das richtig verstanden habe(laut Nachabrn und der oberer Wardersee.....-Verband war ja auch hier).Im inet gibt es nicht viel über die Steinbek weil es nur ein sehr kleiner Abschnitt ist, der nach Steinbek Bißnitz heißt.

Der Pächter  bzw. wer sich darum kümmert, ist noch wieder ein Verband der so gehandhabt wird was ich aus dem Ortstermin rausgehört habe.Erkundige mich mal beim Schaumann hier in Steinbek.


----------



## Angelspass (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Hallo Leute,

habe jetzt die folgende Antwort von Blinker erhalten.



vielen Dank für Ihre Mail(s) und den Hinweis auf die Vorkommnisse an der Steinbeck. Wir werden uns der Sache annehmen und ggf. darüber berichten.  

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Matthias Wendt 
Redakteur


----------



## snofla (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

mal sehen obs in einer der nächsten Ausgaben veröffentlicht wird


----------



## LAC (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Hallo zusammen,
habe heute telefonisch den Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein sowie den Kreissportfischerverband Segeberg e.V kontaktiert.
Geschäftsführer Herr Dr. Buhn vom LSFV - Schleswig Holstein, sowie Herr Norbert Duns 1. Vors. vom KSFV Segeberg wollen eine Information in ihren Medien veröffentlichen.
Desweiteren habe ich auch den Redakteur Matthias Wendt vom Blinker einen Brief geschickt.
Nun warten wir mal ab - ob diese Fischvernichtung Druckerschwärze wert ist - ich galube ja, da mich meine Gefühle kaum täuschen.

Nachtrag: 
habe eine eMail von Matthias Wendt bekommen, es erscheint im Blinker in der März Ausgabe. Hier sieht man, dass die Angler sich auch für die Erhaltung der Natur einsetzen.


----------



## flasche (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Sauerrei !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LAC (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Hallo,
so wie es aussieht, werden noch weitere medien über diese schandtat berichten. Hoffentlich lesen einge personen dieses, die für solche arbeiten am gewäasser zuständig sind. Ich hoffe sie lernen aus diesen berichten und handeln dann nicht so blind  - ich wünsche es mir.


----------



## LAC (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Hallo, 
kleine informaton, diese fischvernichtung ist nicht vom tisch gefegt worden, inzwischen befasst sich die umweltpolizei mit dem fall.


----------



## nemles (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Prima und danke, das Du und Floh uns auf dem Laufenden haltet.


Weiter so.:vik:


----------



## magic feeder (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kleine informaton, diese fischvernichtung ist nicht vom tisch gefegt worden, inzwischen befasst sich die umweltpolizei mit dem fall.


 

so ist es richtig....so eine sauerei darf nicht im sande verlaufen......sonst ist hinterher wieder der waller schuld.....oder der kormoran


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Ich habe den Flo für den Goldenen Anglerboard Haken vorgeschlagen,er steht aber leider
nicht auf der Wahlliste,Thomas hatte darum gebeten,das dort mal jemand einen Link
zu reinstellt.Ich bin da leider zu blöd zu,es wäre also nett wenn das mal jemand übernehmen könnte.

Taxidermist


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Hallo Leute #h

Schön, dass dieses allg. Problem hier mal angesprochen wird.

1. Die Baggerfahrer machen ihren Job.
    Wenn sie die Arbeit nicht machen, dann sitzt morgen ein     anderer im Sitz.

2. Viele Gräben werden einfach "so" ausgebaggert und gemäht.
Da macht sich keiner Gedanken um die Fische.
Wenn man mal mit offenen Augen durch die Felder geht, dann wird man in den etwas größeren Bächen oft Fische finden.
Auch Forellen suchen diese Bäche um zu laichen.

Die Arbeiten an diesen Bächen werden oft durch die Realgemeinden oder die Stadtentwässerung ausgeführt.

Dort lässt sich aber niemand gern in seiner Arbeit "behindern".

Solche Biotope werden immer wieder unterschätzt.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Würde jetzt bitte mal jemand das mit dem Link auf diesen Thread machen,diese Anglerboard Auszeichnung steht bei den Branchen News.
Sonst bekommt nachher noch son blöder Royal Fishing Club diese Auszeichnung!
Ich denke der TS hätte das eher verdient.

Taxidermist


----------



## nemles (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Würde jetzt bitte mal jemand das mit dem Link auf diesen Thread machen,diese Anglerboard Auszeichnung steht bei den Branchen News.
> Sonst bekommt nachher noch son blöder Royal Fishing Club diese Auszeichnung!
> Ich denke der TS hätte das eher verdient.
> 
> Taxidermist




erledigt, Danke für den Tip, meine Stimme hat der tapfere Knabe sicher.:vik:


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

@nemles,Gut gemacht,jetzt muß Thomas das nur noch mit auf die Liste setzen,und
hoffentlich noch ein paar Leute ihre Stimmen abgeben.

Taxidermist


----------



## LAC (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*



hoffeichfangwas schrieb:


> Hallo Leute #h
> 
> Schön, dass dieses allg. Problem hier mal angesprochen wird.
> 
> ...


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Also die Aussage mit den Kindern finde ich totalen Schwachsi...:v

Ich wollte nur verdeutlichen, dass die Auftraggeber solcher Arbeiten in den Ämtern sitzen.
Die habe die Arbeiten dann entsprechend auszuschreiben und zu überwachen.

Mit der Aussage des Typen "...wusste gar nicht, dass da Fische drin sind" ist doch auch klar, dass vom Amt keine Schutzmaßnahmen wie Abfischen in Auftrag gegeben wurden.#d


----------



## LAC (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

@ hoffeichfangwas

patric, du meinst, das mit den kindern ist schwachsinn, weil sie noch nicht so behindet sind und dieses verstehen würden, da kannst du recht haben.
Damit es aber nicht soweit kommt, da diese herren nicht wissen was sie tun und der baggerfahrer nur sieht, dass schnell sein schaufel voll wird, egal was er gegriffen hat, muss man sie stoppen, sonst wird weiter gebaggert - sie haben die kontrolle verloren oder kennen keine.


----------



## hecq (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

ich finde das beispiel mit den kindern auch ein wenig übertrieben. das da fische aufs trockene gehoben wurden interessiert eh nur uns angler und umweltverbände die sich für tiere usw einsetzten. ohne hilfe der medien, die eh verstehen die leute aufzuhetzten wäre da sicher nichts gelaufen.

im grunde ist es so, dass der baggerfahrer einfach nur seinen job gemacht hat. zurückzuführen is das ganze debakel auf das unternehmen, die den baggerfahrer beschäftigt oder die anderen die hinten sitzten und planen (gemeinde usw).

stellt euch mal vor der baggerfahrer hätte die arbeit wegen den fischen eingestellt? logische schlussvolgerung wäre, dass er richitg einen übern deckel bekommt. heute ist zeit geld und das beweist sich ja tag täglich. kostengründe sind bestimmt auch ein wichitges thema.

klar hätte man sich im vorraus gedanken machen können wegen den fischen aber das is ja nicht passiert und ich finde das auch nicht ok wie die ganze sache gehandhabt wurde.

dennoch ein großes lob an unseren bordie, der mit so viel einsatz dabei war und die sache nicht im sande verlaufen lassen hat! respekt das ist heute keinesfalls normalfall #6


----------



## forelle03 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

@ Taxidermist

Du schreibst son blöder Royal Fishing Club. Kennst du ihn? Weist du etwas von ihm?

Blöd ist diese Einrichtung mit Sicherheit nicht denn dann würden sich nicht soviele Promis 
Hurbresch, Wepper um nur zwei von ihnen zu nennen.

Ich würde auch für Flo szimmen wenn es gehen würde

                                                       mfg
                                                  Michael


----------



## LAC (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*



hecq schrieb:


> ich finde das beispiel mit den kindern auch ein wenig übertrieben. das da fische aufs trockene gehoben wurden interessiert eh nur uns angler und umweltverbände die sich für tiere usw einsetzten. ohne hilfe der medien, die eh verstehen die leute aufzuhetzten wäre da sicher nichts gelaufen.
> 
> im grunde ist es so, dass der baggerfahrer einfach nur seinen job gemacht hat. zurückzuführen is das ganze debakel auf das unternehmen, die den baggerfahrer beschäftigt oder die anderen die hinten sitzten und planen (gemeinde usw).
> 
> ...


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

@Lydum Art Center,Ich finde deinen Einsatz hier großartig,und du hast in der Sache sicherlich auch Anteil an der Öffentlichmachung gehabt.Nur der Vergleich von toten
Kindern und toten Fischen,ist ja mal gelinde gesagt haarsträubend,und dann könnte
man einen solchen Fehler,sicher im Eifer des Gefechts begangen,auch ruhig eingestehen,
anstatt zu versuchen,zu beschönigen oder zu rechtfertigen.So etwas machen normalerweise unsere Politiker,und das wollen wir hier wohl alle nicht sein!
Außerdem ist ein Baggerfahrer sicher nicht der für solche Handlungen verantwortlich
zu machen,wenn der muckt,macht seinen Job am nächsten Tag ein anderer.
Das mag in Dänemark anders sein,bei uns ist die Lage auf dem Arbeitsmarkt leider
aber so,das jeder in kürzester Zeit zu ersetzen ist.

Wie ich gerade gesehen habe haben sich unsere Posts überschnitten!

@Forelle03,Ich stehe diesem Royal Fishing Club sehr skeptisch gegenüber.
Meiner Meinung nach ist es eine reine Marketingsache des Jahr Verlags,da werden
irgendwelche Schiki Miki Promis über den Planet geschickt,um sich an fernen Gestaden
zu vergnügen,und geben sich dabei einen wohltätigen Anstrich.So können diese mediengeilen Gestalten ja auch glänzen,durch ihr angebliches Engagement,und 
Mildtätigkeit zu Gunsten armer benachteiligter Kinder vorgaukeln.Es wird ihnen
von Verlag dazu die Bühne bereitet,und das wohl wirklich ein paar Kinder von diesen
Alibiveranstalltungen profitieren,ist geradezu ein Abfallprodukt.
Wohlgemerkt meine Meinung!

Taxidermist


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

@Lydum Art Center

   Ich finde Deine Argumentation unter aller Sau.
   Das hebe ich bereits geschrieben und drücke mich hier extra so aus.
   Ich stehe dazu, mag es ein Mod. nehmen wie er will.

   Wenn man bei Euch mehr Leistung als bestellt bekommt, dann ist das echt toll.

   Bei uns gibt es für solche Arbeiten ein Leistungsverzeichnis.
   Was der Auftraggeber dort nicht fordert, bekommt er auch nicht.

   Und der Vergleich mit dem Straßenbau ist auch total daneben.
   Absperrarbeiten sind immer im LV enthalten oder separat ausgeschrieben.

   Der Auftraggeber hat für die entsprechenden Schutzmaßnahmen zu sorgen. 
   Sicher hätte der Baggerfahrer etwas „mitdenken“ können und dem Vorarbeiters über den Fischbestand informieren können.
   Nur ist die Arbeitsmarktsituation eben so, dass sich solche Leute Kritik sehr wohl überlegen.


----------



## raubangler (7. Februar 2008)

*Benutzername*

Zwei kleine Punkte, die in dieser Diskussion bisher nicht beachtet wurden:

1.
Wieso sind die Gräben eigentlich voller Fische, obwohl dort immer so bösartig ausgebaggert wird?
Scheint ja keine Auswirkungen auf die Fischpopulation zu haben.
Und wenn, dann wohl nur positive.

2.
Angeln kann man nur in freigehaltenen Gräben.
Und diese Freihaltung/Ausbaggerung wird nur dann regelmäßig durchgeführt, wenn es auch finanzierbar ist.
Durch solche Aktionen, wie die hier diskutierte, wird die Finanzierbarkeit von Freihaltungsmassnahmen in Frage gestellt.
Gut für die Umwelt, schlecht für die Angler.
Der Initiator hat somit einen Umweltpreis verdient.
Und dazu den Preis 'Angeldepp des Jahres'.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

@Raubangler,Hast du denn mal drüber nachgedacht,wozu diese Gräben überhaupt da sind. Sie dienen doch fast ausschließlich der Landwirtschaft,um Landwirtschaftliche Flächen zu entwässern.Ohne diese Maßnahmen wäre eine intensive Landwirtschaft,so wie sie heute betrieben wird garnicht möglich.Diese vernässten Flächen wären ansonsten,
wenn überhaupt,nur als schlechte Viehweiden zu nutzen.Also der Bau und Unterhalt
solcher Gräben,eine versteckte Subvention der Bauern,natürlich auf Steuerzahlerkosten!
Wenn so was vom Bürger finanziert wird,dann hat man wohl das Recht erwarten zu
dürfen,dass dieses auch Umweltverträglich geschieht,und es ist ja nicht etwa so das
dies unmöglich ist.

Taxidermist


----------



## raubangler (7. Februar 2008)

*Benutzername*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Raubangler,Hast du denn mal drüber nachgedacht,wozu diese Gräben überhaupt da sind. Sie dienen doch fast ausschließlich der Landwirtschaft,um Landwirtschaftliche Flächen zu entwässern.Ohne diese Maßnahmen wäre eine intensive Landwirtschaft,so wie sie heute betrieben wird garnicht möglich.Diese vernässten Flächen wären ansonsten,
> wenn überhaupt,nur als schlechte Viehweiden zu nutzen.Also der Bau und Unterhalt
> solcher Gräben,eine versteckte Subvention der Bauern,natürlich auf Steuerzahlerkosten!
> Wenn so was vom Bürger finanziert wird,dann hat man wohl das Recht erwarten zu
> ...



Umweltverträglich heisst auch, die Uferbepflanzung stehen zu lassen.
Wie auch immer die Diskussion geführt wird, es gibt nur ein Ergebnis:
Angeln ist nicht mehr.

Zumal bei einer öffentlichen Umweltdiskussion auch sehr schnell Leute mitwirken, die Angler mit Bagger auf eine Stufe stellen.


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Also bei uns sind seit Jahren diese Bäche fast alle als
Fischschutzgebiet ausgewiesen.
Das hat sicher seinen Grund.#6


----------



## raubangler (7. Februar 2008)

*Benutzername*



hoffeichfangwas schrieb:


> Also bei uns sind seit Jahren diese Bäche fast alle als
> Fischschutzgebiet ausgewiesen.
> Das hat sicher seinen Grund.#6



Alles hat einen Grund.
Hier wird es wohl die Ablehnung der Anglerschaft durch Ökonasen sein!

Natürliche Uferbepflanzungen und Angler passen eben nicht zusammen.
Die treten ja alles kaputt und überhaupt, was sind das für Menschen....

Freud Euch, dass es Bagger gibt und schützt sie!


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Nachtrag:
Diese Gräben werden regelmäßig ausgemäht.
Mäharbeiten behindern/töten aber keine Fische.


----------



## Flo66 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Ich "werf" mich einfach mal dazwischen.^^

Das mit dem Baggerfahrer und er hätte nur seinen job gemacht stimmt.Aber der Umweltpolizist hat zu mir gesagt.Er hätte auf jeden Fall die Fische zurück setzn müssen.Natürlich nicht 8h später.
Der Baggerfahrer wird wohl, ein Strafgeld bekommen, evtl auch noch der Herr Schlüter, je nach dem.Der UP verglich das mit "zu schnell fahren" verglichen.

§14 der Binnenfischerrei oder ähnlich steht das noch einmal#c

Dazu das man dort jenes überhaupt nicht machen sollte:

Der Graben ist wie gesagt für die entwässerung der Landwirtschaftlichen Anbauflächen da,(irgendow müssen die Frühstücksbrötchen ja her) und die Fische ziehen dort nur gegen Ende/bzw. Anfang des Jahres zum laichen durch, sonst sind da in dem Maße Fische nicht anzutreffen, nur kleinere Gruppen, aber nicht in solchen Massen.Ist dann oft eine richtige "Invasion" mit unglaublich viel Fisch für den Graben.Aber das war offensichtlich das dort welche lagen.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Hey Flo wollte auch noch n Lob los werden. Einige werden sagen es sind doch nur plötzen und bleie aber das ist egal den auch mir bedeutet jeder Fisch was . Gut das du dich so bemüht hast.  Es ist einfach keine Art Tiere wie ******* zu behandeln.
Gruß Chris


----------



## LAC (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

@hoffeichfangwas
Patrik, wir wollen uns ja nicht streiten und wenn du meine argumente unter aller sau findest - dann nehme ich es hin und flippe nicht aus.  
Fest steht, dieser baggerfahrer hat gebaggert und sich nicht überzeugt, was er denn alles an land entsorgt. Ein mann mit verstand überzeugt sich, was er in der schaufel hat. Und wenn er glaubt er hätte alles richtig gemacht,  dann kennt er sich nicht aus und hat diesmal noch glück gehabt, da es nur ein kleine überschreitung war - dafür wird er jetzt bestraft. Ich hoffe es hilft. 

Wenn erwähnt wird, in deutschland, da ist alles anders als in dänemark, da laufen die uhren verkehrt rum,  da sind gesetzliche überschreitungen gang und gebe, da sonst arbeitsplätze in gefahr sind. Was soll ich dazu sagen - nun kenne ich auch deutschland - aber keiner verlangt gesetziche überschreitungen, jedoch findet man immer einen dummen. 
Oder sagt einer - der baggerfahrer hat richtig gehandelt. 
Der 17 jährige flo hat richtig gehandelt.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

@LAC,Ich verstehe nicht warum du dich so auf den Baggerführer eingeschossen hast,
natürlich hat der einen Fehler gemacht,aber die eigentlich Verantwortlichen sind doch
dessen Auftraggeber.Die dieses wahrscheinlich schon seit Jahrzehnten gedankenlos
praktizieren,und dort ist ein Lerneffekt wünschenwert!

Taxidermist


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Och kommt Leute,

es sind doch nur zwei Dinge festzuhalten. 

1.) Da wurde Mist gebaut, wie es sicher hundertfach in Deutschland passiert. Sozusagen Kettenmist, angefangen mit dem Auftraggeber und endend beim Baggerfahrer. Wer nun letztlich die größere Schuld hat ist doch müßig zu diskutieren.

2.) Da hat einer aufgemerkt, nämlich unser Flo. Er hat was unternommen, wie es sicher nur ganz selten in Deutschland passiert. Und er hat in LAC Tatkräftige Unterstützung gefunden.
Das Ergebnis ist absolut beachtenswert. 

Ist es da nicht ein wenig Schade, wenn da jetzt ein Streit enststeht wer denn am meisten Schuld hat ? 
Am meisten richtig gemacht haben es Flo und LAC.


----------



## LAC (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

@Taxidermist
Ich habe mich nicht auf den baggerfahrer eingeschossen - ich freue mich sogar, dass er dieses ans tageslicht gebracht hat, bzw dass Flo dieses erkannt hat, damit - wie du es schon sagst - die auftraggeber mal die augen oder was anderes aufgerissen werden, damit sie demnächst - sollten sie noch die funktion ausüben - ihren verstand einschalten. Hoffe ja nicht, dass er verkümmert ist, da man ihn so selten eingesetzt hat. 


@ Ralle24
Wir haben ja kein streit hier, ich sehe alles locker und mit einem lächeln hacke ich die zeilen hier rein - ich bin nicht sauer und fühle mich auch nicht angegriffen - ich freue mich, dass hier ein fall durchleutet wird. Ich lerne daraus und ende mit den worten. 

_„Es ist nicht die Fantasie, die wir uns an die Macht wünschen. Es ist die Fantasie, die die Macht korrigiert zu Gunsten der Ohnmächtigen.“  _


----------



## roko43 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Was bei euch passiert ist ist große Sch....
ich muß mal was klar stellen, zu dem Beitrag von andy0209 vom nov. 07 betreff entschlammen des pfefferteiches in Salzwedel:
richtig ist das der teich entschlammt wird, aber nicht mit einem normalen bagger sondern mit einem speziellen saugbagger bei normalen wasserstand, so dass keine gefahr für den fischbestand besteht. Dies wurde mit dem hiesigen verein, dem umweltamt und der zuständigen firma  vorher abgesprochen.bis weilen haben wir keinen verlust an fischen zubeklagen.dadurch das keine gefahr für die fische bestand hat sich der verein nicht dafür entschieden ein elektr. abfischen zu veranlassen.so gab es auch keine ablehnung durch den lav wie beschrieben.

cu roko


----------



## LAC (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

@roko43
freut mich dein posting, denn hier hat ein verein gezeigt, wie man vorgehen muss, wenn man etwas in der natur verändern will. Nun bestehen mehrere möglichkeiten, es ist jedoch richtig gemacht worden.
Gundsätzlich sollte jeder eingriff in der natur, von fachleuten durchleuchtet werden und auch da kann noch ein fehler auftreten. Oft wird er auch bewusst gemacht, weil es geld kostet - es kommt nicht ans tageslicht, da es ja nur kleinigkeiten sind.

Würden heute 100 personen gefragt, wie kann man ein problem in der natur bewältigen  bzw. muss ein eingriff durchgeführt werden, aber auch jeder meldet sich zu wort und es kommen zig vorschläge zum vorschein - alle logisch, da sie überlegt haben. Sie wissen aber nicht, dass diese ihr erster fehler ist. Es ist kein sport, wo jeder mitreden will.


----------



## LAC (1. April 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

@ Floh
Gratulation für den Angelboard Goldhaken - melde mich in den näcchsten Tagen mal.

Gruss Otto


----------



## Breamhunter (1. April 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Floh
> Gratulation für den Angelboard Goldhaken



Schließe ich mich an. Hast es verdient #6


----------



## angelsüchto (1. April 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

MOiMOin,
das is eine richtige Schw....erei |gr:|gr:.Bei mir in der ecke is auch eine schöne grünanlage mit fluss teich etc. würde so etwas bei mir ppassieren würde ich dem baggerfahrer den hals umdrehen|krach:Ich finds echt toll von dia so etwas zu starten! respect#6
                  MFG Angelsüchto


----------



## Hefti (1. April 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Moinsen
Natürlich ist diese Geschichte ne Riesensauerei. Aber da wohl kaum einer von uns den Baggerfahrer kennt, weiß auch niemand, wie weit sein Wissen in Sachen Naturschutz und Fischwelt reicht. Der Kerl hat nur seinen Job gemacht. Wenn man jemanden was vorwerfen kann (muss), dann dem Auftraggeber.
Würde ich jeden anzeigen, der Bäume falsch schneidet (baumpflegerische Schnitte), könnte ich meine Bude gleich auf der Polizeistation einrichten. 
Worauf ich hinaus will, ist, dass man nicht von anderen Menschen erwarten kann, dass sie das gleiche Wissen haben wie einer selbst. Die werden dafür das Wissen über ihr Hobby haben.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## LAC (2. April 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

@ Hefti
Wir reden hier nicht von wissen sondern von dummheit auch nicht vom hobby. Für jeden berufszweig besteht eine berufsbild, da steht ausfürhrlich wie man sich zu verhalten hat wenn man in freier natur arbeit, ob ein baggerfahrer es ist oder ein mensch, der baumflegerische schnitte macht, denn wenn er den schnitt falsch macht, jedoch für den auftraggeber richtig, dann kann es sein, das ein ganzer regenwald am boden liegt.
Zum glück ist es in unseren ländern gereglt und man muss sich nach den gesetzen halten, sonst baggert man oder schnippelt man einfach nur so rum und glaubt man macht es richtig - wenn er sau dumm ist, kann es tödlich enden.


----------



## Hefti (2. April 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Moinsen
Dann erzähl das mal dem Arbeitgeber des Baggerfahrers. Der wird sich totlachen. 
Zeit ist nun mal Geld. Und der Auftraggeber wird sich an die Firma gewand haben, die die Arbeit am schnellsten, sprich am günstigsten ausführt. Hätte der Baggerfahrer jede Schaufelladung auf Fische kontrolliert, diese wieder ins Wasser geschmissen, usw., dann hätte der ne Menge Probleme mit seinem Chef bekommen. 
Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich war auch erstmal geschockt als ich von dieser Sache erfahren hab. Aber was meinst du, welche Konsequenzen der Baggerfahrer erlebt hätte, wenn er sich nicht an die Vorgaben seines Bosses gehalten hätte. Und somit trägt die Hauptverantwortung sein Boss und dessen Auftraggeber, da diese auf die Gewässerschutzmaßnahmen hätten aufmerksam machen müssen.
Ach ja, für mich bedeutet "nicht wissen=dummheit" und die meisten hier haben sich ihr Wissen über Gewässerschutz, Fischarten, usw. durch ihr Hobby, das Angeln, angeeignet.

Mir geht es nur darum, dass hier nicht auf dem einfachsten Opfer rumgehackt wird. 

MfG
Hefti


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (2. April 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Hallo Hefti !

Das habe ich auch schon geschrieben.

Man kann es sich sehr leicht machen und auf den Fahrer schimpfen.
Ich habe auch schon geschrieben, dass, falls sich der Fahrer weigert, morgen ein Anderer auf dem Sitz sitzt.
Heute muss man auch an seinen Job denken


----------



## LAC (3. April 2008)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

@ Hefti

Ich kann dich verstehen, es ist aber eine sklaven einstellung und ich hacke nicht auf menschen rum - dieses macht aber der auftraggeber und der fahrer bückt sich und frisst auch noch die fische, weil der auftraggeber es sehen will - alles erlaubt, wenn man sich im rahmen der gesetze bewegt, dann kann man immer nur ja, ja, ja sagen und alles machen was der chef will. Man begleitet ihn auch noch bis zur toilette - alles für kohle.

Diese fälle wie du sie anschneidest, sind ja bekannt, nur etwas anders gelagert - im strassenverkehr - da wurde reichlich und wird auch gesagt - heute biste wieder zuhause. Da wird zu schnell gefahren und die zeiten überschritten - nur weil man die stelle nicht verlieren will. Kleine strafen übernimmt der chef und wenn es knallt und der lappen weg ist, holt sich der chef einen anderen, da er nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ist. Da sind auch oft todesopfer zu verzeichen - nur weil man sklave gespielt hat und jetzt nicht mehr ruhig schlafen kann. Da kenne ich welche - die sagten zu mir, was war ich für ein idiot, sie haben bei mir gartenarbeit gemacht, weil der schein weg war und mehr.

Beim baggern ist es nicht so gravierend, wird es noch zweimal oder dreimal vorkommen - sitzt er ein, bzw die strafe ist so hoch, dass er monate umsonst gearbeitet hat - wenn er dann immer noch so weiter arbeitet - ist es für mich unvorstellbart und man müsste seine tauglichkeit mal überprüfen, da er aus den strafen nicht gelernt hat.

Wobei der chef- die achseln zuckt und als herr saubermann da steht, weil er sagt, nie würde er sagen, er soll baggern, was nicht erlaubt ist. Das ist ja unvorstellbar, dass wir ein fahrer haben - der sich so daneben benommen hat. Dieses kann sich unsere firma gar nicht leisten, unser ruf steht auf dem spiel, das werden wir sofort bereinigen und ein neuer sklave oder dummer sitz am steuer und bewegt die hebel. 
Wer diese einstellung hat, gehört nicht am hebel, denn er nimmt anderen arbeitern, die korrekt arbeiten, den arbeitsplatz weg. Sie wissen nicht was sie tun und gehen für kohle auch über leichen. 
@ Hoffeichwangwas
Patrick, an seinen job sollte man nicht nur heute denken, sondern auch schon vorher, d.h. immer, sonst hat man etwas nicht mitbekommen - z.b. was man nicht machen darf. Man wird nicht bezahlt fürs erscheinen, sondern für eine korrekte arbeit, da sollte man schon seinen kopf für einsetzten - aber nicht hinhalten.


----------



## Flo66 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Hallo,

nach langer Zeit war jetzt der Gerichtstermin für den Baggerfahrer und ich dachte das interesiert euch vllt.

Ich hab vor der Verhandlung mit dem Fahrer gesprochen und er sagte das die Staatsanwaltschaft 1000 Euro als spende für einen Naturschutzverein fordern würde und sie sich nicht einigen konnten.
Dann wurde er in den Saal gerufen und 20 min später dann ich um mir zu sagen das sie sich geeinigt hätten, ich bräuchte nicht mehr aussagen.

Sie haben sich darauf geeinigt das er einem Naturschutzverein etwas spendet, leider weiß ich nicht wie viel?

MfG


----------



## LAC (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

@ Flo

Hallo flo, danke für die information. Jedenfalls wird man an dem vorfluter demnächst bei baggerarbeiten anders vorgehen und im vorfeld sich reichlich gedanken machen - wie man sie durchführt damit nicht erneut ein schaden angerichtet wird.. 
Gruss Otto


----------



## MiamiJoe (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

wenn es eine öffenntliche verhandlung war solltest du das urteil heraus bekommen können?


----------



## Flo66 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*



> ..sich reichlich gedanken machen - wie man sie durchführt damit nicht erneut ein schaden angerichtet wird..


Ich finde das ist sehr viel wehrt und nochmal danke an Dich.



> wenn es eine öffenntliche verhandlung war solltest du das urteil heraus bekommen können?


Ich weiß garnicht ob es eine öffentliche Verhandlung war, im Verhandlungssaal waren nur die Staatasanwältin, der Richter, eine Protokollführerin, der Fahrer und sein Anwalt.

Mir wurde nur mitgeteilt das er einen Betrag spenden wird und an wen.Ich denke das es sich zwischen 500 und 1k Euro bewegt, denn die Staatsanwaltschaft hatte vor der Verhandlung ein Angebot der Verteidigung von ca. 300Euro abgelehnt.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

@Föh66,Damals hatte ich angeregt,dir die Anglerboard Goldnadel zu verleihen,wegen deinem Einsatz in dieser Sache.
Soweit ich mich erinnere,gab es dazu eine Abstimmung,in der du auch zeitweise
vorn lagst,wie ist dass ausgegangen und hast du diese Auszeichnung auch tatsächlich
erhalten?
Zum Ausgang des Verfahrens möchte ich sagen,dass es bedauerlich ist,dass nur der
Baggerführer verurteilt wurde und nicht der dahinter stehende Auftraggeber (Schreibtischtäter)!Es ist also wieder mal so gelaufen:
"Die Kleinen hängt man,die Großen lässt man laufen"

Taxidermist


----------



## HEWAZA (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

Super Flo, das du auch nach so langer Zeit diese Info über den Ausgang der Sache schreibst.#6

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## chivas (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

hab den thread leider erst jetzt entdeckt - riesen respekt an flo und ganz besonders auch an otto.

ob goldene dings irgendwas oder nicht - ich glaube, das spielt für den flo nur eine untergeordnete rolle - für uns andere vielleicht mehr. damit wir das beruhigende gefühl haben, dass wenigstens in einigen bereichen die prioritäten der moralvorstellungen noch nicht ganz verkommen und verkauft sind.

was mich noch brennend interessieren würde - der arme, blinde, dumme baggerfahrer wurde "bestraft" - aber was passiert mit den wirklich verantwortlichen???

naja, die werden sicher so sanktioniert wie unsere banker und politiker, die einen fehler machen - prämien, bonuszahlungen und noch mehr jobs als aufsichtsräte


----------



## Gardenfly (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*



chivas schrieb:


> was mich noch brennend interessieren würde - der arme, blinde, dumme baggerfahrer wurde "bestraft" - aber was passiert mit den wirklich verantwortlichen???
> (



ich auch,denn so ein Baggerfahrer macht das nicht aus Langeweile.


----------



## snofla (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

@ Floh

besten dank für den Input...........nochmal drei Daumen für deinen (und Ottos) beispielhaften Einsatz in dieser Sache #6#6#6


----------



## Micha:R (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bagger, hebt Fische auf´s trockene*

jop  auch  von  mir  nen dicken respekt  flo ... hab das auch  eben erst gesehen ..   was die da abgezogen haben  is echt unter aller sau


----------

